# patronizing speech



## Δημήτρης

Πώς το λέμε αυτό στα Ελληνικά;


----------



## cougr

Δημήτρης said:


> Πώς το λέμε αυτό στα Ελληνικά;




Και εμένα αυτό το "patronizing" με προβληματίζει κάπου κάπου. Δεν ξέρω αν ικανοποιούν τα ακόλουθα αλλα ίσως θα μπορούσες να το αποδόσεις ως:

πατροναριστική ομιλία

υπεροπτική ομιλία

συγκαταβατική ομιλία.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Το συγκαταβατική δεν μου φαίνεται να ταιριάζει. Αν και πιστεύω ότι το πατροναριστική θα ήταν κατανοητό, μάλλον θα πάω με το δεύτερο, υπεροπτική.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Eltheza

Δημήτρη - just like cougr, the translation of 'patronising' and 'condescending' into Greek has puzzled me for years. I have probably spent whole days discussing this with my best Greek friend!

What do you think about ακατάδεκτη or καταδεκτική? I don't like the latter because it has a positive meaning, doesn't it?

The best translation is probably υπεροπτική, as you say!

Perhaps ireney could help (?)


----------



## Δημήτρης

Haha, yes, it seems like "patronizing" is one of these words that are close to be untranslatable.

Ακατάδεκτη is not bad, but I believe we use this word to describe people, not concepts. 
"ακατάδεκτος λόγος"... For some reason it doesn't sound right.
But someone who uses patronizing speech could be ακατάδεκτος.

So, Υπεροπτικός/πατροναριστικός/περιφρονητικός λόγος. I think these are the best translations we can have using a singe word.


----------



## ireney

Why not "συγκαταβατικός"? It does carry the meaning of condescending superiority.


----------



## Δημήτρης

συγκαταβατικός=επιεικής, καταδεχτικός
Έτσι το ξέρω τουλάχιστον.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Νομίζω ότι ακριβής απόδοση δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει και θα πρέπει να παίζεις με διάφορες εναλλακτικές, έχοντας πάντα κατά νου τη βαρύτητα των αποχρώσεων. Μερικές ακόμη προτάσεις:
υπερφίαλος λόγος
επηρμένος λόγος

Αν και πιστεύω ότι συνήθως το αποδίδουμε με την περίφραση "μιλάω αφ' υψηλού".


----------



## Nightelf

Μήπως το "αλαζονικός/υπεροπτικός λόγος"?


----------



## Cynastros

Ο * καθοδηγητικός λόγος*  { νουθεσία } ,  το βρίσκω ισάξιο κατά την έννοια  του ... ‘’ προστατευτικός’’. Όμως μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Cynastros!

'Patronizing' has a definitely negative meaning *always*, so the translations that Nightelf offers in post #9 above seem to fit better. I saw προστατευτικός as a translation and it doesn't convey the meaning at all)


----------



## Eltheza

Συγνώμη, το patronizing πάντα έχει αρνιτική έννοια - αυτό ήθελα να πω! Γ'αυτό το λόγο, η μετάφραση είναι μάλλον 'υπεροπτικός' κτλ;-))


----------



## Δημήτρης

Ευχαριστώ και για τις υπόλοιπες προτάσεις.
Το "μιλάω αφ' υψηλού" φυσικά είναι ένας πολύ καλός τρόπος, αλλά ψάχνω για μια λέξη, οπότε το υπεροπτικός είναι αυτό που μου φαίνεται να είναι πιο κοντά στο patronizing, τουλάχιστον στο κόνσεπτ που είχα αρχικά στο νου μου.


----------



## Cynastros

Είναι εντάξει Eltheza   ,   ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση.
  Αλλά ίσως πρέπει να πώ , ότι και ο καθοδηγητικός λόγος  δεν είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτος από όλους, οπότε αποκτά μια αρνητική έννοια, έτσι το είχα ‘’ συλλάβει ‘’.


----------



## Nightelf

Cynastros said:


> Είναι εντάξει Eltheza , ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση.
> Αλλά ίσως πρέπει να πώ , ότι και ο καθοδηγητικός λόγος δεν είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτος από όλους, οπότε αποκτά μια αρνητική έννοια, έτσι το είχα ‘’ συλλάβει ‘’.


 
χμμμ...
νομίζω πως με βάση αυτό που λές έχω να προτείνω λίγες ακόμα λέξεις.
Αφού θέλεις ο "λόγος" αυτός να είναι "καθοδηγητικός" και να έχει και αρνητική έννοια..τότε προτείνω τα εξής

1. Δημαγωγικός λόγος
2. Χειραγωγικός λόγος
3. Ποδηγετικός λόγος
4. Παραπλανητικός λόγος

I would also like Elizabeth's opinion about them. She seems to be the fond of English wisdom at the moment!


----------



## Eltheza

Cynastros said:


> Είναι εντάξει Eltheza   ,   ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση.
> Αλλά ίσως πρέπει να πώ , ότι και ο καθοδηγητικός λόγος  δεν είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτος από όλους, οπότε αποκτά μια αρνητική έννοια, έτσι το είχα ‘’ συλλάβει ‘’.



That's really interesting, Cynastros - I'm working on it!

Nightelf:

1. Sounds a bit too strong in meaning
2. Is that negative or positive, or both?
3. New word to me!
4. Means 'misleading' - not the same thing!

I like your translations in post#8 and ireney's in post#6, and an-alfabeto's "μιλάω αφ'υψηλού".


----------



## Nightelf

Eltheza said:


> That's really interesting, Cynastros - I'm working on it!
> 
> Nightelf:
> 
> 1. Sounds a bit too strong in meaning
> 2. Is that negative or positive, or both?
> 3. New word to me!
> 4. Means 'misleading' - not the same thing!
> 
> I like your translations in post#8 and ireney's in post#6, and an-alfabeto's "μιλάω αφ'υψηλού".


 
Dear Elizabeth

I think that Cynastros wants to give the "bad"-negative meaning of the Greek word "καθοδηγητικός". In order to do that we need to fully comprehend the same word in English.I think that this word is "leading".
leading = καθοδηγητικός. I don't know if I am right about it.

If he/she is attempting to "lead" through his/her speech in a negative meaning then there might be close these translations. But, as always, i am giving my personal opinion that it might be fully wrong.


Elizabeth,as regards my 4 suggestions.
1.I think you are right. It may be strong. But i still believe that it depends on where we did find the expression "patronizing speech", right?

2. It is purely negative.
I could say that "χειραγωγώ" (verb) is very close to the English word "manipulate" and also near to the word "control". So the adjective "χειραγωγικός" in English could be "manipulative"
So what do you believe here Elizabeth? Could a "patronizing speech" be close to a "manipulative speech" ?

3. It is synonym with 2.

4. I agree with you. I just wanted to know if a "patronizing speech" can have any sense of "misleading" in its meaning. If not, the all the above are rejected!


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Nightelf! No, 'patronizing' *doesn't* have any sense of 'misleading' or 'manipulative'. Synonyms in English would be 'condescending', 'superior' and perhaps 'arrogant'.

Thanks ever so much for the explanations;-))! 

I stick by my last sentence in post #16!


----------



## Nightelf

Eltheza said:


> Hi Nightelf! No, 'patronizing' *doesn't* have any sense of 'misleading' or 'manipulative'. Synonyms in English would be 'condescending', 'superior' and perhaps 'arrogant'.
> 
> Thanks ever so much for the explanations;-))!
> 
> I stick by my last sentence in post #16!


 

Thank you too Elizabeth!
I appreciate very much our constructive dialogues here!

Warm regards


----------



## Eltheza

Me too! My pleasure;-))))!


----------



## spyroware

As said there isn't any clear cut choice for 'patronising'. Depending on which end of such speech we want to emphasise we could say either μειωτικά or υπεράνω λόγια. Συγκαταβατικός doesn't fit and translations like arrogant are too much of a stretch to the word itself imo. Sure, we are arrogant when we go around patronising people, but the crux of the word is that we knowingly belittle someone.


----------



## cougr

Πώς σας φαίνεται το "υποτιμητικός λόγος";


----------



## Eltheza

Καλό μου φαίνεται;-)! Μία ιδέα που είχα ήταν το 'περιφρονητικός λόγος', αλλά πάλι δεν αποδίδει το 'patronizing' σωστά:-(!


----------



## ireney

Να πω ότι όταν πρότεινα το "συγκαταβατικός" είχα στον νου μου το "patronizing" ως συνώνυμο του "condescending", συνωνυμία που υπάρχει κατά περίπτωση. Και μιας και ο συγκαταβατικός τόνος είναι συχνά, κατ' εμέ, υπεροπτικός, τα σκέφτηκα ως απόλυτα συνώνυμα. Ως εκ τούτου το παίρνω πίσω


----------



## an-alfabeto

Φαίνεται ότι κανείς μας, η αφεντιά μου παρομοίως, δεν καταδέχτηκε να συμβουλευτεί το Ματζέντα. Βλέποντας ότι η συζήτηση φούντωσε, είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά. Και τι είδα; 
*Ψευτοσυγκαταβατικός, ψευτοκαταδεκτικός*. 
Μ' αρέσει ως απόδοση. Είναι βέβαια λίγο μακρυνάρι, ίσως υστερεί σε φινέτσα ή δεν ακούγεται ιδιαίτερα λόγιο ή δεν ξέρω τι, αλλά θα το χρησιμοποιούσα μια χαρά. 
Να δω και τη γνώμη σας.


----------



## Eltheza

I like them, an-alfabeto! I hope the native Greek speakers will comment;-))!

Τι είναι το Ματζέντα, αν επιτρέπεται;


----------



## an-alfabeto

Eltheza said:


> Τι είναι το Ματζέντα, αν επιτρέπεται;


 
Γεια σου, Eltheza. Είναι ένα ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό, το οποίο έχω εγκαταστήσει στον υπολογιστή μου και, απ' όσο ξέρω, είναι πολύ εύκολο να το βρει κανείς. Εγώ δεν αναγκάστηκα να το αναζητήσω, καθώς -να 'ναι καλά- έχω έναν πολύ καλό φίλο που μου βρίσκει ό,τι πρόγραμμα χρειάζομαι στο πι και φι. Αν θέλεις, στείλε μου Προσωπικό Μήνυμα ώστε να μάθω πώς μπορείς να το αποκτήσεις. 
Πάντως, στο on-line Λεξικό της ιστοσελίδας in.gr, αν και δεν γίνεται καμιά εμφανής αναφορά στο Ματζέντα, διαπιστώνω ότι τα λήμματα είναι από παρόμοια ώς πανομοιότυπα. 
Χαιρετισμούς.


----------



## Eltheza

Γειά σου, an-alfabeto! Ευβρήκα)! Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Χρησιμοποιώ το http://dictionary.in.gr/ και έχω βρει το Ματζέντα online.

Που και που, ρίχνω μια ματιά και εδώ:

http://www.ectaco.co.uk/English-Greek-Dictionary/

Φιλικά (Friendly!)

Elizabeth


----------

